# Carefresh bedding to be used as litter?



## Alee C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Ever since i got honey at 8 weeks old she was litter trained enough to always pee in her litterbox, she would poo in their too, but there were pieces outside the box as well. After I got her spayed she was fully litter trained peeing and pooing in the litter box. My new bunny hunter also pees and poos in the litterbox quite a bit, but he has accidents outside of it too. Unfortunately it seems ever since i got hunter every time honey goes in the litterbox she has to dig in it, and by dig i mean kick out a lot of the litter. 

Now to try and remedy this I got a covered litterbox and that cuts down on the kicked out litter by at least 80%. But I am wondering if I switch litter she might be apt to dig less? Maybe once I get hunter neutered she will stop this I dont lknow. I was thinking of switching to Carefresh. just wondering if anyone uses this as litter? Does it work well? Does a big 60liter bag last a long time? Does it smell? Is it safe for bunnies? I currently use Yesterdays News cat litter but It is quite expensive and to keep it from smelling I have to empty it out like every 2 day which is expensive.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 24, 2012)

I currently use it for bedding; will be using it as litter once I get rid of my bag of horribly stinky rabbit litter, as someone on this site suggested it and I've got plenty (which I'm about to not need for the cage, since they're moving into a NIC condo very soon)

it does a decent job with the smell and is bunny-safe... pretty much any litterbox has to be cleaned every couple days no matter what when you've got two bunnies, though.

you could try a litterbox with a screen (http://store.binkybunny.com/litter-box-and-screen-kit-p113.aspx for example) - it would halt all digging in the box


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 24, 2012)

I use carefresh for Ripley's litter box and it works great! I used Yesterday's news in the past, but I think he likes this better now-its so much softer and all. I agree, any litter needs to be cleaned out every several days, but for our bunnies, I just scoop a portion of it that's really dirty every day, and don't keep the litter TOO deep so its not so expensive. I've been very happy with it in general and Ripley seems to love bounding into and out of it.


----------



## jap08m (Aug 24, 2012)

I've used carefresh from the beginning but i'll only get it when its on sale. I had the same problem though when it came to digging. So what I did was I bought a large 24 inch low profile rubbermaid from walmart. I put the litter box IN their filled the whole thing with carefresh and then I covered it with hay. They immediately stopped digging and I've noticed less and less accidents outside of the litterbox (probably because its so big now). The litter does smell as soon as it comes out of the bag but it dissipates within half an hour


----------

